# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин C720FC00AB6C0B7F152E93509838D1DA

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: C720FC00AB6C0B7F152E93509838D1DA 
Размер в байтах: 1924363

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:6, в том числе:
 безопасные:0
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------

